# Shackled City - Chapter III



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

*Flood Season*

After you have finished shopping and anything else you wish to do, you are summoned to Priestess Urikas' chambers. She is in urgent need of your services immediately.

OoC: As I said in the last thread, no rush on getting to the priestess in character. But could we could a listing somehow of what everyone has been doing in between adventures, what they've bought, etc. Let's try to get all that finalized before moving on with _Flood Season._


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2005)

Not feeling the need to partake in the parties buying and selling needs, the young half elf takes his time to have some long overdue coffee and closer inspect his only acquisition from the dungeons. Sipping his coffee the Sorcerer admires the fine craftsmanship of the Ash walking cane.


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

Examining the cane closer, Elyas notices something peculiar about the angel-shaped handle. Investigating further, he discovers that it detaches from the cane to reveal a compartment within. Inside is a vial filled with a mysterious liquid.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2005)

Elyas tentatively takes out the small vial of liquid, cradling it in his hands the sorcerer calls on his innate powers to see if the liquid will reveal some of its mysteries. 

Ooc: Detect Magic


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

The vial glows with a conjurative aura.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2005)

ooc: Alinis will donate 50gp to the church.

Alinis mostly takes in the sights of the city, having done the majority of her 'shopping' while in the dungeon. She plans on saving her coin though.


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2005)

*Flood Season Interlude ~Flashback~*

OoC: While we wait for everyone to get caught up, we can roleplay out some events that took place between adventures, namely, Leanthas' mock "trial" in front of Priestess Jenya. I can use this encounter as well to have the priestess inform the party about the upcoming flood season and what it will entail for the city as a whole.

There is an encounter at the magic shop I would like to play out with everyone before we get things officially started, but assuming the natural flow of events as the party are carting loot up from the dungeon, frequent meetings to keep the priestess updated would have taken place.

~

Priestess Jenya Urikas stood, waiting, with her arms crossed and her lips pursed at the end of the large meeting hall awaiting the arrival of the party. The tapping of her foot further betrayed her impatience as she waited to meet with the ex-Hextorite face to face for the first time, since this new batch of trouble he created had started. As the group arrived her eyebrows raised slightly and she huffed a sigh through her nose. 

"Later," she spoke, the words clearly meant for Zeric; her gaze on the hexblade would not deny that. 

"As for the rest of you, arrangements have been made to store your valuables in one of the temple vaults free of charge, for as long as you are in our service. Now this elven fellow you found down beneath the gnomish city, in the dwarven stronghold, he is being brought here as we speak. He will present his case to me, with all of you present, and he will be questioned on his knowledge of goings-on down there in recent years. But first --"

Before the priestess can continue, Leanthas is escorted in by two temple guards. Jenya sharply considers the frail elf from afar before continuing. "There is no harm in relating what I am about to say with him present so he may stay, but he shall have to wait against the wall," she directs the guards, who position Leanthas according to her orders.

"Now, as I was saying, before we move on to this trial, I think it would be best to inform you all of the coming season and how things are affected here in Cauldron. As winter draws closer, the citizens of Cauldron are busy shoring up their homes and businesses in preparation for the flood season. Since the city is essentially built inside a large bowl, the dormant volcano, the rainy seasons of winter can become quite dangerous. The mouth of the volcano catches the falling rain with great efficiency, and the gutters of Cauldron quickly become filled with turbulent rivers that more often than not overflow into the streets as they drain down the inner surface of the volcano and into the central lake. Most years, the rainfall quickly overcomes the lake's natural drainage into the Underdark, and the water level slowly creeps up, flooding the lower buildings and forcing citizens to flee for higher ground. 

"After a particularly wet winter several decades ago, when the central lake's waters reached Ash Avenue and completely submerged many of the lower buildings, the city decided to do something about the problem. Representatives of the churches of Pelor, Wee Jas, and Kord got together under the urgings of the then high priestess of our temple. We pooled our resources, and created several wands that controlled water to combat the next flood season. That winter, priests from our four temples patrolled the lower streets of Cauldron and fought back the flood using their wands. THe citizens were grateful for the aid, and assisted with sandbagging and shoring of buildings where they could, even with the magic wands though, the flood waters could still do significant damage.

"So successful were these measures that, after that flood season ended, the city erupted into a massive festival. In the years to follow, this grew into a tradition. The Flood Festival, as it came to be known, began earlier each year until it started before the first rains fell. Each year, the priests of the city created the wands to fight the floods, and each year the floods were controlled and blunted. For a few years, we even dabbled with certain scrolls that controlled the weather outright. This option was abandoned before long because too many mishaps cropped up when our younger priests miscast these powerful spells.

"But time breeds contentment, and it is my opinion that the Flood Festival ended up too successful for its own good. As the years went by, the churches began to refine their uses of the wands and found that they could build fewer wands and still make it through the season. At the same time, the festivals grew more gaudy and extravagant. Over the past decade, the winters have been fairly mild, and it is doubtful that the lake would have flooded even if its waters weren't held back. As the apparent need for protection has faded, so does the city's memories of the floods of decades past, and the need for the wands began to grow smaller."

Jenya's eyes narrow slightly as she paused in her tale, considering the mage at the far end of the room for a moment before continuing, this time, at barely higher than a whisper.

"Last year, a drought caused a late and exceptionally mild winter, so no one really noticed or complained that dangerously few wands were built. In fact, the wands weren't even used except at the start and end of the flood season as part of festival ceremonies. As a result, the long-standing alliance between our temples has faded. The church of Kord has long balked at the cost of building the wands, and this year its priesthood has turned its focus to the Flood Festival itself, organizing numerous sporting events to entertain the city. The church of Wee Jas would rather spent their efforts creating "more constructive magic items", and they too have dropped their support of the wand creation program. They were always the least supportive of this practice anyway," she shakes her head. "The church of Pelor, although still supportive of the program, has relatively small presence here in Cauldron, and last spring it lost its two most powerful priests to a tragic accident. No current member of their clergy has the expertise to build one of the wands. That left only our church...

"Sarcem Delasharn, I've told you of him. He's the current high priest of this temple. He has asked me to fill in for him in his absence. Sarcem grew worried. He couldn't make enough wands himself for the festival, and certainly didn't think that the calm winters Cauldron had witnessed over the past dewcade would last much longer. He collected what funds he could, mostly from our church, but some came from donations, and tried to keep the wand shortage as low key and secret as he could; he didn't want to distress the populace any more than necessary. He then set out from Cauldron on a long trek to the distant capital city to purchase or commission as many wands as he could afford. It was a long task, requiring him to be absent from Cauldron for many weeks. This again, is why he has named me high priestess in his stead, until he returns."

Her long tale finished, Jenya gets right to the point. "Your next task should not be as dangerous as before, but it is a precautionary measure we must take. As setup for the festival begins and the event eventually begins and passes, I would like you all to keep your eyes sharp. Keep on the lookout for anything suspicious going on. I would like to have you escort the priests that will be charged with patrolling with the wands around town, when High Priest Sarcem returns with them. The range of kidnappings may have ended thanks to you, but I am not yet convinced that things have returned to normal around here..." 

Avoiding eye contact with Leanthas, the priestess eyes the others, obviously awaiting any questions or concerns, before continuing on to the trial.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 9, 2005)

Elyas listens carefully to the words of the priestess, some what amused at the willingness of the so called “faithful” to ask there god to solve there problems instead of just thinking about the situation and taking a some what more logical and permanent masseuse. “Why didn’t the city opt to use there funds more efficiently and make a some what more adequate drainage system? I’m sure that with the help of some experienced dwarfen-miners the city could have constructed a moor efficient way of draining the flood waters.”   Pausing slightly …”Who are we protecting these priests from? Are there groups within the city that would benefit from its flooding?”


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 9, 2005)

While he had not expected trumpets and banners upon their return, Zeric thought that perhaps the High Priestess would have been slightly more pleased to see them return.

_~Or perhaps she is angry that I pressed on when the others returned after Kazmojen had been slain. Why would she care beyond the fact that Raven followed me vice the others? I will find out *later* I suppose...~_

While a few days ago, Zeric had no doubt that he would have been preparing to storm out of the church in a huff and damn the consequences, the simple fact was he was too tired to damn anything or one but himself at the moment. While the healing the Cudgels had provided, had removed the wounds; the fatigue from fighting, adrenaline, moving the amassed treasure, and lack of any sleep had sapped nearly all of Zeric's strength.

Matching the High Priestess' gaze as best he could, Zeric nodded once and stood beside the others, all too aware of his disheveled appearance.

As the priestess began telling them of the city's past and the dangers it faced from the possibility of the approaching fall rains, Zeric could not believe the other churches would allow themselves to become so lackluster in their duties to the city that housed them. However, it was not his place to seek to decipher the will of the other gods when he himself still could not always understand what Cuthbert truly wanted out of him.

_~My life for the slaver's...a deal struck and made when he gave us victory...~_

As the priestess finished, Zeric listened as the scribe spoke of hiring dwarven masons to overhaul the city's drainage systems and smiled at the suggestion. While Zeric was still new to the city, he knew that only one person held enough power to have something like that suggested and while it was a good idea how would the commoners who had to pay for it feel of having their crops and wares taxed more to make it happen.

"While the dwarves would do it for the right price Elyas, it would be the workers of the city who paid for it and when their taxes go up, the donations in the coffers go down. If the coffers begin to go, the churches begin to complain and then the city would tell them _"If you could stop this, we wouldn't need this now would we?". It is a cruel cycle and balancing act that everyone in power plays, and the ones that always suffer the most are the workers who just want a safe place to rest their bones at night."__

Rubbing some of the grit from his eyes, Zeric looked up briefly at the high priestess for a moment before speaking more to the others.

"As to who could want to stop the church from using the wands to help the city? There are always though who seek to find an advantage when a weakness presents itself. If any in the theives' guild caught wind of this, I am sure they would seek to blackmail the city, using their priests to control the water to their advantage. A fanatical druid could see this as his chance to wash this spot of civilization away, or any other crazied follower of anything. There is nothing more dangerous than a fanatic..."

Realizing the irony of his last statement, Zeric paused for a moment before pressing on.

"How long before High Priest Delasharn returns from gathering the wands? While I can not speak for the others, but you know I will assist the temple as best I can, per our contract, as well as mine with Cuthbert. However without some rest, the orphans I plan on visiting in the morning could sneak up on me right now."_


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 9, 2005)

_These people live inside a dormant volcano. You'd think rain water would be the least of their worries..._ the bard thinks to himself as he lets the others voice their concerns and opinions. The Last Word is a key advantage to any great orator.
"Extra precautions can be taken by the churches, Priestess Urikas," he says, setting his things down. "Of course we would not want to allow Panic and Rumor to run rampant throughout the streets, so every task must be taken with some amount of subterfuge..." he adds to assure the priestess that he isn't ignorant to the Greater Good.
"Safe Houses. There must be temples and theaters set above even the highest flood-water ranges for the citizenry to seek shelter in should the need arise."
_'Arise.' Oh, I_ am _clever..._
"Start preparing for the worst. If the worst never comes: at least you were prepared. In the mean time, our lot can equip ourselves with the means to protect the carriers,"  he says, looking to the members of the party.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2005)

Alinis nods. "We'll be glad to help. And of course we'll be discrete."


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2005)

Priestess Urikas nods, satisfied that you have agreed to help once more. "As for who would wish the city harm, that is the question," she answers Elyas. Turning to Zeric, she continued, "The high priest has been away for a few weeks now. He should be returning soon. I will most likely be receiving a _sending_ from him soon with his progress.

"Now, if there are no more questions, I would like to move on to the subject of this elf you found beneath the ruins. Approach and give your testimony, mage. she says, expectantly, eyeing Leanthas.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2005)

The elven wizard approach and bow down before the high priestess.

"My name is _Leanthantalas_. I am a member of the house _Lindisdale_. But you can call me Leanthas, as it is easier to speak it in Common. The house _Lindisdale_ is a house well seen in the elven court, and for now over a millinium, my house had at least one of his member as a court wizard. The present one his my father _Sorielis_. In my family, it is a tradition to teach to every member a knowledge. Once all the knowledge of the family have been transmitted, he has to continue to find more lore about it, so the family knowledges expand.

A century ago, the dwarves who lived in the city where they found me came to the elven court. To strengthen the alliance between our two nation, the elven king have decided to send one of his wizard to help the Thane to build his personal quaters, including his treasure room and a library to stock his books. My father have been chosen, as his field of study have been the architecture. His knowledge would be an edge in the task he was given, and at the same time, my father could learn more about the dwarven technics. My father took me as his assistant and we both left to the dwarven city. We work for a few years. We build the rooms, combining the dwarven skills with the elven magic. I havn't been part of all the construction, only doing the simple task so my father could concentrate on the difficult ones. Once the task done, my father have left and came back to the elven kingdom.

For my part, I remained in the dwarven city. I had been able to negotitate with the Thane an access to his library, where I could consult his books. My field of study is the myth and legends of this world. Many of these legend are child bed story. But among all those creative story lies a true story. Finding the truth behind centuries of storytelling and embellishment is not an easy task. And I was not familiar with the dwarven mythology. So, for months I start to read the books, a few hours, and then return to my quaters. With time, my hours of studies grow at the cost of meals and relaxation. This was possible because of a gift I had recieved during my youth."

Leanthas show his ring. He removes it, knowing that the magic of the ring will need the quarter of a moon cycle before reatunning to his body. That might be dangerous for his health, but he knew he had to leave no doubt on his story. He then cast a cantrip and the ring start to glow of a pale blue light. He then show some druidic runes inside ring.

"It has been given to me by a druid. The magic of this ring need around a week to attune to the body of the wearer. Once it did, the ring will sustain the body with all the nourishment it need. You don't need to drink or eat to live, but leave you a fealing of an empty stomach. It also help you to rest. A few hours become a good night of sleep. With the help of my magic, I was able to study over twenty hour at a time, generally falling asleep over a book. I was absorbed by the content of the books and I start to see no need to leave the library."

Leanthas puts back the ring to his finger.

"I can't tell you how much time I spend studying. Months, maybe years, but at one moment, I had found I was seeking and decided to leave. I knock at the door, but the guard who was suppose to open the door didn't answered. The library has been build so it would be sealed from the outside. Nothing can pass through the walls. A spell cast by my father renew the air, so someone can study the time he want without starting to suffocate. These conditions are perfect to preserve the fragile book. The problem, it is hard to be heard in the next room, which is the treasure room, and impossible to be heard from the Thane's chamber, the only access to the treasure room. The only mecanism to open the door was outside. If we had a mecanism that was able to open from both inside and outside, the seal would have been impossible to create. So I found myself trap in the librry. For some time, I tried every trick I had in my pocket or my spellbook to open my way outside, but the seal prevent me to do so. I finish to forget about it and just go back to my studies. I told myself that the dwarves would someday open it again, or some treasure hunters, as fromthe treasure room, the lever was pretty obvious. They only needed to find the treasure room, which would be more tricky.

Years have passed. I have the track of time, but it must be over fifty years I have been there... maybe a century. Then, the door finally open, and it was Zeric and Raven who was standing outside.

So that's my whole detail story. I hope it light any doubt anyone had on me."

Leanthas become silent and looks at the high priestess in the eyes to see if she was satisfy by his explanation.


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2005)

Jenya sits patiently, listening to Leanthas' lengthy tale. When he is finished, she does not sit silent long, before turning her head to regard the rest of the party. "In the little time that you have known him, can any of you speak for his trustworthiness? Has he acted peculiar upon being released from his seemingly trapped state? Has he done anything at all to warrant further suspicion?" she asks, as she turns back to Leanthas and begins watching him intently.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 10, 2005)

Considering himself a master of Dwarven Lore, having grown up in a Dwarven Kingdom, Orpheus listens to Leanthas' tale with much interest.
_Fifty years of study probably puts him in league with any master skald back home..._ he thinks to himself with a bit of envy. _But he had no one to answer his questions and explain it to him,_ never one to be outdone. _Everyone knows dwarves hate orcs. Few know why._
When Urikas asks if Leanthas' story checks out, Orpheus is the first to pipe in.
"Nothing he says is impossible, and therefore we have no reason to distrust him."
He turns to Leanthas.
"If you are truly a Dwarven Loremaster, you will know this piece by heart," the bard says in Dwarven to the elf. Pulling out his lyre, Orpheus plays an old instrumental Dwarven war eulogy. One of the greatest ever written.
When he is done playing, he looks to Leanthas to name it.

[sblock]Well Velmont, if you choose to play along, just come up with a name. Otherwise, Orpheus will not vouch for Leanthas...
I wanted to ask him something like: "What is the Summoning Dark?" but I think blatant plagarism is a bit dangerous...  [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2005)

"What elven court do you hail from my friend? There are several elvish nations around, some near and some further away." Alinis asked curiously, knowing she has never seen or heard of this elf or his family.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 11, 2005)

Raven has just about everything she needs.  She gives the throwing axes away to be sold.  She also spends some time attaching a leather strap to her greataxe, so she can sling it across her back when she's using her crossbow.  She lacks the scope of history or interest in elven or dwarven culture to get very interested in Leanthas' trial.  She watches with vague interest and rests up for their next adventure.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

Leanthas listen to Orpheus music. Once the music died, leaving some silence, Leathas replies to the half-elf "I never told I was a dwarven loremaster. I told I have been interested in legend and myth, the folklore of the world. That field contain many stories that are mainly just that stories. But underneath, you can usually find a base of truth in it. It is what I seek, to find those legends and the truth behind. My family had many books of folklore, but mainly from elven and humans source. The dwarven section was containing only a few books. That's why I stayed in the library, studying.

[SBLOCK]OOC: The player doesn't know the reason, but the character knows, so he will invent one, but if there is a more official reason, tell it, and I'll edit. I am curious to know where come the dwarven bonus against orcs in combat.[/SBLOCK]

The name of your song is _Darnen Gerr_. I don't know the Common translation for the name of the song, I've heard it only once. It is known that the events told in the song would be where the enmity between the orcs and the dwarves have started. I would suggest you to read Strategy and Warfare, written by Dragen Stromrock. It is among the book I have brought back. It talk about a shamefull event for the dwarves that happen a decade before the _Darnen Gerr_. It isn't clear enough, and I'll need to find more reference, but I think the enmity between the two races come from that time and the _Darnen Gerr_ being only a consequence of that enmity. The dwarves are a proud race and would never allow themselves to be beaten as they have been during that time.

I could give you more detail, but I think not everyone is interested to hear it, so I'll come back to the subject we are here: me. To answer Alinis, I am from the nation of Celene. Following a series of event, the nation have close themselves to other nations. That's another reason why I couldn't follow my study at the capital, as very few travellers from outside the nation was allowed to come to the court."

[SBLOCK]OOC: I found a far from being official website describing some events in Greyhawk. An elven nation would have been driven off the Vesve forest and many would have travel up to Celene, and some time before Vecna would have been vanquish, the Celene would have sealed there border... I don't know where and when Shackled city happen in Greyhawk, but that was fitting well the motivation of Leanthas wanting to leave his home to seek more knowledge outside the borders.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

OOC:
Would Alinis know about this elvish nation?


----------



## Dhes (Oct 11, 2005)

“I don’t see how anyone that does nothing but read books can be a danger. What’s the worst thing he could do? …throw a book at people.” Elyas takes of his backpack and rummages inside for a bit, finally pulling out a locked leather-bound book and hands it to Leanthas. “Here, you’ll like this. We found it in the dungeon; we didn’t get it open yet, so I don’t know what’s in it.”

[sblock]Ooc: naming the song “Flowing dark” would be real blatant plagiarism.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

The elven bookworn, as some think of him, take the book that is offered to him. He closely look at it, just a jeweler would inspect a diamond for any flaw. After a moment, Leanthas cast a cantrip that will allow him to read any magical symbols on the book. If he is sure there is no magical runes protecting the book, he will open it and quickly pass over the pages to see what it contain.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 11, 2005)

"You spent close to fifty years scrutinizing the myths and lore of Dwarves. Certainly not a feat a savant loremaster would spit at. Whatever you choose to call yourself is your own business," Orpheus says in Elven, a bit tetchy with the pompous elf, but ultimately pleased that he knew the song.
_Great. First Zeric, now him..._
"I believe him,"  Orpheus says to the room in general.
_Even if he is a bit full of himself._

[sblock]Have you finished yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

Leathas interrupt his lecture to answer Orpheus. "Yes, but the number of book was limited. It took less then five years to pass through a first lecture of all the book in the library. The remaining time I spend on analysis and I needed to extrapolate many things from the sources I had. The last, let's say forty years, havn't been much productive. I was reading the book to occupy myself. I've also seen more complete library than that one. It was, after all, the personal library of the Thane. All book was his own. City's libraries, temples and wizard's guild generally have a larger number of book, as they gather the ressources of many persons."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

Althron listened to what the priestess had to say about the possible upcoming floods and nodded as the others agreed to help with it, help rendered freely was always better then help that had to be coerced. Although Priestess Urikas looked none to pleased to see Zeric, Althron suspected that had a lot to do with the fact that he decided to stay below but it all came out for the best. For all his gruff exterior Zeric seemed like a good man, he knew his duty and he did it,he just wasn't subtle about it. If he didn't know any better he would bet there was some Dwarf blood flowing through him.

Althron's mind is brought back to the present as the Bard and the elven wizard continue to  discuss dwarven lore. _"What would those two know about dwaven lore?"_ He thinks to himself with a small snort. None the less Althron remains quite as Orpheus vouches for him.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

Alinis considered Leanthas' tale. "His story rings true. Most of the elven nations have secluded themselves from the rest of the world. The Nerenese empire is relatively new in elvish history. Our core city-states were formed mainly from refugees and as we grew, we opened up our boarders to other refugees. We have learned that only through adaptation can we thrive." she shrugged. "It's worked fairly well for the past five hundred or so years."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2005)

Leanthas turns his attention back to the High Priestess. "For your wand problem, have you thought to ask the help of an order of wizards? Many members of such organization specialise in the craft of magical equipment. It is hard to devellop this art outside an order, as the ressources asked are great and a group can more easily share them.

And for who want to harm the city, I am not sure it is the question you should ask yourself. It is more who has the more to gain and the more to lose. If the flood hit again the Cauldron, the Cauldron would be damaged, but the city wouldn't be at his first flood. Before the first wand was created, the city was strike by this catastroph every year. Now that the four temple are suppose to protect the city, if they failed, the people may turn there back to them, you most of all, as the others would try to put back the blame on your temple, as you are the only one who has kept the effort. The others have left there responsabilities and the years that had follow all was correct. The problem could only come from your temple.

For who have the most to lose, I think it is your church, then the others temples, who could limit the damage by blaming you. Now I am not familiar with teh city's intrigue to tell who would gain the most."


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

Nodding his head with acceptance of Priestess Urikas' answer on the return of the _true_ High Priest, Zeric knew the best thing he could do was to stay silent during the questioning of the one called Leanthas. As the elf explained the magic of the ring, Zeric cursed himself for not thinking of some sort of magical assistance earlier. The officers in Hextor's armies often carried similar items to prevent the need of marching with food, or had the junior priests summon rations by drawing an aspect of Hextor's power. The food was often little more than thin gruel and bread, but it kept his soldiers moving, and as always, that was all that Hextor required.

As High Priestess Urikas asked if any had seen the elf act in a dishonorable way, Zeric simply met her gaze and shook his head in the negative.

_~The less I say the better...~_

Zoning out as Orpheus tested his knowledge of dwarven music, something that perhaps the Cudgel could have been better at, Zeric tried to keep his mind focused but found the effort increasingly difficult. However, when Leanthas spoke of hiring wizards to craft wands and then of who would gain the most if they simply ignored the problem Zeric could not keep quiet any longer.

"While the others might have grown soft in the passing years, it would be a greater disservice to stand back just because there might be the risks of failure involved. Cuthbert watches over all those who can not watch over themselves, even if that includes other churches who simply can not see the forest for the trees. While I do think speaking to the other churches is in order, we must not allow their laziness to hinder our efforts."

Turning to face the dwarven priest, the look on Zeric's face was not a challanging one, but one of a man looking for support.

"Am I wrong in this thought Althron?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2005)

"I think every citizen would appreciate the effort of the followers of Cuthbert, but I am quite sure that the citizen aren't just aware of what is happening behind the scene with the wand. Even the high priestess told that the church have kept the information about the low level of wand, so the citizen wouldn't grow nervous. It is a nice solution if you can solve the problem and want to keep a civil order. But if someone want to strike a blow at the religious orders' power in the city, that information would be precious and could be just too easily turned against them.

I am not judging any of the temple's action, I am just pointing to a danger and the consequence of it. Now, who would have advantage of that? Does the Cuthbert's church have a rival in Cauldron?"


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

As the elf clarified his words, Zeric once again felt foolish for speaking his thoughts out loud.

_~I knew I should have kept quiet...~_

Trying to simply get this all over with, Zeric simply nodded his understanding and kept quiet.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2005)

"Let us not concern ourselves with such mysteries; we are not detectives. If, while on duty protecting the Carriers, we see anything suspicious, we can investigate those happenings accordingly," Orpheus says to quiet the elf who, only a minute ago wished to speak only of his trial, has taken a vested interest in the party's plans and show Zeric an undeserved reprieve.
"It is safe to assume you will be accompanying us," he states more than asks Leanthas. "Let the politicians handle the politics. The adventurers will handle the real work."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2005)

"I've always prefered to know what I am meeting, so I can prepare myself. It is even more important as the wizard I am, as I must every day choose the tools of magic I will be able to use every day."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

"Perhaps it may seem prudent to prepare yourself for the worst?" the bard says bemused. "We have had dealings with a beholder. If that is any indication at the level of danger we may be in, plan accordingly."


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

At the mention of the multi-eyed monstrosity, Zeric turns his weary gaze away from Althron and back towards Orpheus and Leanthas.

"The interest that creature held for the child does not sit well with me, I do think that the church should keep a close eye on him in the years that come."

Rubbing the stubble on his chin for a moment, Zeric continued.

"While you are under no obligation to join us in the days to come Leanthas, if Priestess Urikas and yourself feel it a good thing, then another set of eyes would be welcomed."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2005)

Leanthas nods at the bard.

_He talks like if we were going into a fight. The art of survival is not how to fight, but how to avoid it. I wonder if it is a good thing to join those adventurers. With that kind of thiking, or the narrow mind of there suppose-to-be leader might lead us directly into the wolf mouth. But working for a church might give me access to the ressource I am lacking... Wee Jas would have been better, but an occasion like that one might be hard to find._

He take a quick look at the open book in his hand and close it to study it later. He then look at the others reaction, and at the high priestess to see if she is satisfied by all his words.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2005)

"I see no problem with letting this elf join our party. After all, we can at least keep an eye on him this way." Alinis said with a small smile. "And as a wizard, he would be alot of help as well."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

"Then it's settled!" Orpheus says with mock cheer, digging his thumb knuckles into his eyes to keep from rolling them; at one point sure Leanthas didn't need watching over, but now not so sure everyone feels that way.
_These people are as mercurial as air elementals._
"Point us in the right direction, Priestess Urikas," the bard says, ignoring the stares.


----------



## Majin (Oct 13, 2005)

OoC: Leanthas can tell the book holds a few spells he may wish to copy into his book when he has time. (An appropriate list will be given when he has the time to study it.)

~

Jenya watches the spectacle unfold before her as the group bickers amongst themselves. She gives Zeric a reproachful look, though unjustified, her frustration gave way to such things at the moment. "Despite the way your "rescuers" are going about it, I think it is a simple matter that you have not shown any reason why you are not to be trusted. Though it may seem like a punishment, I would ask you to stay with the party and help them with their current assignment. If you complete this task successfully, then you will have proven yourself to the church of St. Cuthbert, she explains, forcing a smile.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2005)

_The high Priestess has more sense in her head than all my 'rescuers' together. Things will be harder to deal than I thought, but she doesn't give me much choice than to follow them. Let's see how things turn._

Leanthas nods at the high Priestess before walking back in the rank of the group.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 13, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Am I wrong in this thought Althron?"




Althron pauses for a moment to collect his thoughts. "Aye, it is true that St. Cuthbert dictates that we stand up for those that can not stand for themselves." It looks like he is about to add more but stops as the wizard responds.

Althron listens intently as the party continues to "discuss" the wands and what their roll will be, but his eyes never linger far from the wizard, there was something about this elf that he didn't like, he was too full of himself, he thought he was better then the rest but then again didn't most elves? Either way he would continue to keep a close eye on him.



> "Despite the way your "rescuers" are going about it, I think it is a simple matter that you have not shown any reason why you are not to be trusted. Though it may seem like a punishment, I would ask you to stay with the party and help them with their current assignment. If you complete this task successfully, then you will have proven yourself to the church of St. Cuthbert, she explains, forcing a smile.




"If there is nothing else Priestess Urikas I would request that we take our leave, there is much to be done and not many days left to do it in." Althron states as he steps forward bowing low. He will wait until the others leave to address her once more.

"If I may speak openly preistess."  He pauses for a moment as she nods, "I think you judge Zeric too harshly, he is rash and headstrong but he will break before he bends, he is someone that must be handled with an open palm rather then a closed fist. Fortunately I do not see any falsehood in his desire to serve St. Cuthbert."

He reaches into his pocket he pulls out a money pouch giving it to the woman. "My tithing Priestess Urikas, as always my sheild and mace will be at your call." Althron will bow once again and head out the door.

ooc: 150 gold for the tithe


----------



## Majin (Oct 14, 2005)

Noticing that Althron wished to be speak with her privately, the priestess dismisses the rest of the party, considering the trial over, and gestures Zeric to wait for her in her private meeting chambers. Her gaze follows the ex-Hextorite as he exits the room. Once it is cleared she listens patiently to Althron's words. Accepting his tithe graciously, she nods with a smile. "You are of course right, Brother Althron. I may be acting too harshly with our new ward. It has been a rather chaotic time as of late, what with the rash of kidnappings and the Flood Festival approaching us. I can only hope that the high priest returns soon with the wands we will need this season. 

Continuing to smile warmly as the priest left the room, she waited until the door close before exhaling a sigh. She turned to face the door that Zeric was waiting beyond and with a determined stride made her way across the room and pushed the door open. She walked straight to her desk and sat down without a word. Folding her hands tightly across her desk, the purse returned to her lips as she stared hard at the man. She tried her best not to look too angry, but it proved difficult. She stared at him in silence for a few moments. When it looked as if he was about to speak up instead, she finally spoke: 

"As a ward of this church, in penance for your past mis-deeds, you agreed to obey our authority without question as you worked your way towards redemption, did you not?" Not waiting for an answer, the priestess cuts Zeric off as he is about to reply, talking over him. 

"Therefore, I fully expected you to return with the party once I transmitted the _sending_ to you. _Directly_ to you, if I recall, Zeric," she adds, curtly. "As it turns out, not only you, but another one of your group foolishly decided to stay down there with you. What her reasons were, I don't care, as she is not my responsibility. You on the other hand, are," she continued, her steely gaze burning into Zeric's eyes. 

"Perhaps you were fortunate she did decide to stay, or you might have done something even more foolish down there alone. You may explain yourself as you will, but nothing you can say will change what I am about to tell you, I can assure you that. Zeric, from now on, as long as you are performing deeds for this church and Althron is a member of your group, you will fully defer to him in all crucial decision making situations. Is that clear?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2005)

"How do you like that," Orpheus says to the others as they are "dismissed" from the church like so much unwanted rubbish. He licks his lips and nods at the usual murmurs.
"We should all take the rest of the day off. I need a drink..." he says as he starts heading down the steps of the Church of St. Cuthbert towards the nearest tavern. "Meet back here by Nightfall."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2005)

"Ah.  I'm with you there!"  Raven hurries after Orpheus.  Having spent a lot of time lately with Zeric, she's eager to get to know the others better.  She's also interested in having a drink, something which she's never done before, having always been too broke &/or paranoid to let down here guard.  The power she now felt coursing through her veins made her feel confident and dangerous.  And the risks they were taking meant there was no point in putting off anything she wanted to do.


----------



## Majin (Oct 14, 2005)

The Tipped Tankard being closest, Orpheus heads there to get a drink. Others who follow to join him are are also witness to quite a shock when the party enters the tavern. A small round of cheers echo through the building, as you are recognized for your heroic rescue of the children. Numerous tavern goers approach you to pat you on the back or shake your hand. News apparently travels fast in Cauldron. 

Orpheus and Raven can't help but notice a small group of what look to be fellow adventurers (2 male, 2 female) that stand out from the rest of the patrons. They're also the only ones not cheering. They stare disapprovingly at you as you move to get drinks. A hint of unbridled jealousy can be seen plainly on one's face and an outright sneer encompasses another's. They whisper quietly to themselves as you approach the bar, all the while stealing quick glances your way.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2005)

Orpheus said:
			
		

> "Meet back here by Nightfall."




Leanthas nods. He then leaves his new companion and travels in the streets. At first, he has difficulty to find his way. After decades of isolation, and having been here only once, on his way to the dwarven city, his memory is lacking him. He looks around to find buldings or streets that would allow his memory to come come back, but also to anyone who would try to follow him. After a time, he finally retrace his way and end in the front door of the temple of Wee Jas.

He climbs the steps and walk in the temple. He starts to search for the librarian of the temple.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2005)

Alinis goes with the others to get a drink and perhaps something to fill the hollow pit in her belly. She's thankful that she thought to take a combination of the copper and silver as well as the gold coins. She snags a barmaid. "Hay, I'd like something to eat to go along with the drinks. What do you have?


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2005)

Orpheus sits down with his lady friends at the bar and orders something strong, not paying too much heed to the attention he's getting from the locals. While he's waiting on his drink, he excuses himself for a second to go converse with the rabble of sniveling adventurers that seem to have a staring problem.
"Greetings! I can tell by the distasteful expression on your face, that you've heard of me," he says, his mouth smiling, his eyes countering the barrage of daggers with a volley of flaming arrows, "I however am not aware of who you are..." he says, giving googly eyes to the most attractive woman.

[sblock]_Diplomacy +10_[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 14, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Noticing that Althron wished to be speak with her privately, the priestess dismisses the rest of the party, considering the trial over, and gestures Zeric to wait for her in her private meeting chambers. Her gaze follows the ex-Hextorite as he exits the room. Once it is cleared she listens patiently to Althron's words. Accepting his tithe graciously, she nods with a smile. "You are of course right, Brother Althron. I may be acting too harshly with our new ward. It has been a rather chaotic time as of late, what with the rash of kidnappings and the Flood Festival approaching us. I can only hope that the high priest returns soon with the wands we will need this season.
> 
> Continuing to smile warmly as the priest left the room, she waited until the door close before exhaling a sigh. She turned to face the door that Zeric was waiting beyond and with a determined stride made her way across the room and pushed the door open. She walked straight to her desk and sat down without a word. Folding her hands tightly across her desk, the purse returned to her lips as she stared hard at the man. She tried her best not to look too angry, but it proved difficult. She stared at him in silence for a few moments. When it looked as if he was about to speak up instead, she finally spoke:
> 
> ...




As Priestess Urikas effectively placed his parole in the hands of the dwarven Cudgel, Zeric fought to control the rage which threatened to boil over once more. Biting back his words, Zeric looked down at his feet for a moment before raising his eyes and locking them on the acting high priestess. When he spoke, his words were flat and as cold as ice.

"You sent me down as a weapon Priestess and before I left I told you that I would not return until the guilty had been punished. While you and the others may not approve of who you think I am, know that a deal has been made between myself and Cuthbert. When Cuthbert guided the strike which brought the slaver down, I swore on my life that I would be his weapon of justice. I will do as you command and follow Althron's lead until you, or he, tell me otherwise. My blood and my life are the church's..."

Looking towards the door for a moment, Zeric continued speaking.

"Orpheus and I do not see eye to eye on anything, and even when we both acknowledge this fact, we still have nearly drawn steel against the other. I do not know if it is the fact that we are perhaps two sides of the same spear, or if I am truly the only one at fault. Whatever the case may be, I will hold my tongue around him as long as we are traveling together. Alinis is as a leaf to the wind, it changes and moves her before she is aware of that fact. While she has skill with the bow, it is her mind that needs sharpening and  hopefully, she will learn that the city is not as honest as the wilderness. Elayas' hands and thoughts are those of a scribe and if he and I exchanged more than a handful of words, I can't recall it, but his mastery of languages was invaluable to the group when we first encountered the skulks who were the "legs" of Kazmojen.

You know more about Althron than I do Priestess, but his judgement is solid, even when it involves tasks that are less than pleasant to say the least. He will have to be their drive if none of the others are willing to be it.

However, the one I truly worry about is Raven. I have seen the fire in her blood and while she can move as quietly as a panther hunting its prey, when the bloodfire takes her, she is more feral in battle than anyone I have seen." 

Turning back to look at the priestess, Zeric's voice sounded tired and weary.

"I tell you these things so you will have a measure of those who will help you if the worst comes to pass. I tell you this so you will know their strengths and their weaknesses, and to allow you to see them as more than what you see me as, a dangerous tool who is too valuable to be lost, yet too dangerous to be trusted."

Walking towards the door, Zeric did not care that he had not been officially dismissed; he did not care that Priestess' Urikas' eyes bored into his broad back.

"I will come when summoned Priestess, my blood and life for the church I give..."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2005)

Althron watches as Orpheus and the others head off down the street, probably off to start spending their hard earned gold. 

"Ale and food, no doubt." He thinks with a smile, its a good idea to be sure but right now he had other things to do but if he was quick about it he might be able to catch up with them later. With that thought he heads off in his own direction.

His first stop is to the amourer that is working on Kazmojen's armour, making sure that he was making the adjustments correctly so the armour fit him better as well as attaching St. Cuthbert's symbol on the front. Once that was done Althron's second stop was to the orphange, to give a donation as well as quick visit to the children there. He was tempted to talk to the boy that was taken by the beholder but it was probably best if someone else did that. When the visit is over he will head back to where he last saw where his friends were, hopefully someone will be able to point him in the right direction.


----------



## Majin (Oct 19, 2005)

Jenya said nothing as Zeric ended his tantrum by storming out of her office. She knew she had done the right thing. She didn't fully trust Zeric to inform Althron of her decision, so she made a mental note to make sure of it at the next oppurtunity. She did not know how things were going to pan out with that one; she could only hope the man would not end up getting anyone killed with his foolishness. _High Priest Delasharn, return soon so I may wash myself of this situation entirely!_ she thought, selfishly, then immediately chastised herself for thinking such a thing. _Be strong Jenya, by Cuthbert, be strong..._

~

Leanthas wandered the streets aimlessly for awhile, trying to locate a temple of Wee Jas. Finally he spotted it and went inside. Finding a librarian proves not to be too difficult. The man says nothing as Leanthas approaches, apparently engrossed in a stack of tomes he's seated near, but it's not hard to tell he realizes there is someone else in the room. He does not look up, but almost seems to wait expectantly for Leanthas' reasons for disturbing him.

~

Althron completes his chores without incident.

~

"Here you are miss," a waitress says, as she hands Alinis a menu. (OoC: Anything available in the PHB is available here)

In response to Orpheus' attentions, the attractive woman returns a sneer to match the one her companion gave earlier, but other than that, ignores him. The other male meets the bard's gaze and says darkly, "We are 'The Stormblades', _newcomer_. We have been Cauldron's saviors for quite some time. Don't think you can simply step into town and steal our glory away."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 19, 2005)

"Well then, _savior_," he says, letting the word hang patronizingly, "it's amazing that we are just now meeting each other. My name is Orpheus; I travel with a bunch of other adventurers like myself. We don't have a fancy name, but we get the job done all right," he continues to smile.
"What exactly has the Stormblades done for Cauldron?" he asks pleasantly, still trying to catch the eye of the attractive woman.

[sblock]_Gather Information +8_[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2005)

"Good day. I'm sorry to disturb you in your work. I am here because I would ask you a service. I've a collection of book I've brought with me, in the city, and I would like to put them safely somewhere until I can get them back. I would like to know if it is possible to do it, or at least, who have the authority to make that decision."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2005)

Alinis makes her order and takes her drink, sipping it slowly, beginning to relax.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 20, 2005)

Raven pauses, not yet ready to order her drink.  This was supposed to be fun, but now it was looking like a fight.  Fresh from their meeting with Jenya, Raven was still heavily armed, but not interested in fighting the stormbringers.  Not trusting the bard's diplomatic skills after his constant tusseling with Zeric, Raven edges closer, planning to try to get him out of the bar if it started looking bad.  She puts a neutral, pleasent look on her face.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

As Zeric walked towards the Tipped Tankard, his mind was swirling with conflicting emotions on being turned over to Althron, _like a hound who has switched its owners_, as well as anger that once again doing the right thing had blown up in his face.

_~You do not make things easy on any of us do you Cuthbert?~_

Feeling the urge to simply collapse on his bed, despite the still relative early hour of the day, Zeric looked around the Tankard for a moment as he entered the building. His eyes immediately spotted Raven and Orpheus, the half-elf talking with some of the other patrons with Raven following behind.

_~The girl deserves a chance to relax and enjoy herself, and there is little doubt that he is enjoying himself.~_

Looking around a little more, Zeric spotted Alinis sitting at a table with a wine goblet in her hand, and her usual half-smile on her features.

_~To be able to smile so easily all the time...~_

Walking up to the bar, Zeric pulled ten silver from his purse and handed them to the barkeep.

"This is for my room for the rest of the week, and if there is a steak to be found tonight, there will be something extra in it for you and the cook. Also, dust off the bottle of Frostwine I know Seamus has hidden and have it sent over to the half-elf and his companion."

Pulling the coins out quickly and sliding them over to the barkeep, Zeric began walking up the stairs to his room.

_~Maybe that will let him know I am trying to say thanks, even if I can't say it with real words...~_


----------



## kirinke (Oct 20, 2005)

ooc: Teleri? Looks like I'm not the only one having name troubles. heehee. 

Alinis orders a loaf of dark bread, cheese and a good meal, whatever is freshest. She also orders a pitcher of the gnome's goldenlight beer (3 gold pieces for quarter gallon?). She pays the barmaid and begins eating with a good appetite, once the food arrives.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

Kirinke: Who had the name wrong?


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2005)

That would be me. I caught it, fixed now. That's what I get for updating in a rush this afternoon.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 20, 2005)

After spending some time with the children Althron will leave giving the halfling matron his donation to the orphanage.* With a light step he makes his way back to where he last saw his friends and makes a few inquires as to where they might have gone.**

Having learnt that the Tipped Tankard was the closest inn he decides to check there first, if they weren't there he would continue to look for them, after a couple of drinks of course. He made a mental note to search out a real dwarven tavern when he had more time but for now this would do besides he really could use a few. 

The group he was attached to was an odd bunch to be sure, seemed more interested in fighting each other then the monsters but fortunately they all made it back safe and sound, they had rescued the children and few others as well. Which reminded him he should go look in on that dwarven women... just to make sure she was ok of course.

It seemed that the difficult part was over, all they had to do now was wait for Head priest Delasharn to return and escort some other priests around the city, perhaps he would be one of the choosen to wield one of the wands.

"Really, what could go wrong." He thought to himself as he entered the Tipped Tankard.***

* 50 gold
** I don't think it would be too hard to find out the name of the tavern
*** I have no idea how long it would take to get from the orphange to the Tipped Tankard, so throw me in when ever you want Majin


----------



## Majin (Oct 21, 2005)

The man seems to hestitate awkwardly for a moment before answering the bard, "The Stormblades have done enough, _stranger_. If you'd have been around long enough you're sure to have heard of all the heroic deeds we've performed. Obviously you haven't, so you've got no place waltzing into this town trying to steal our glory," he laughs, as he looks back and forth between his companions for support. They laugh along with him as well and continue to return condescending glares in your direction. 

OoC: Expensive-ass wine coming your way Orpheus courtesy of Zeric.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2005)

Alinis digs into her meal, enjoying it and the beer that comes with it. *I'll have to send some back to my parents. They'll like it.* she thought absently, keeping an eye on her friends, knowing their propensity for saying exactly the wrong thing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2005)

Something inside Orpheus clicks into place as the group laughs at him. To those that care to notice, his eyes seem to take on a glazed look and the rest of his face curls into an unreadable smile.
"I most certainly would not wish to steal your glory! Allow me to make an offering of penance to assure you I am not here to step on your toes!" the bard says, benevolence radiating off of him like the stench of decay on a dracolich.
He waves the waitress over, glad to see a bottle of fine wine already on her person, and politely asks her to put it on his tab.
"Please, share tales of your daring deeds over a drink with me! It would be an honor if I could take pointers from such a group of bold heroes! Perhaps some of your esteem will rub off on me simply being in your presence," Orpheus adds, piling on the compliments with wild abandon. Arrogant hotheads like these don't understand anything but Deference.

[sblock]_Knowledge Local +6_. I'm sure Orpheus has heard something about them if they are as popular as they say they are  
Glad to see all of my teammates rooting for me...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2005)

Alinis grins, hiding her smile behind the tankard of beer, listening to the bile Orpheous is laying onto those adventurers. _*He can sure pile it on thick when he wants to.*_ she chuckles softly to herself.

_*If I were a betting she-elf, I'd say that he's either going to irritate them into attacking or they're going to fall hook, line and sinker for his charms.*_ she thinks wryly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2005)

OOC
[sblock]Don't want to put you on the spot Kirinke, I'm just a little disappointed that everyone's worried Orpheus is gonna start a fight.
The only reason Orpheus has ever been short with the others is because of Zeric's wonderful personality and his holding sway over them dispite the fact that he was naught but a jerk in the beginning.
I feel like a broken record saying this, but he isn't lacking in the Diplomacy and other social skills department; he just uses them at his own discretion...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2005)

ooc
True, true... On the otherhand, Alinis' main experiences with him is the not so polite side of him. That is colouring her thoughts right now. She's not really expecting a fight to start, but is rather amused at his antics with the adventurers and this is why she's eating her dinner and not getting involved. If he gets in over his head, she'll leap to help him.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 23, 2005)

After a somewhat heated discussion with the barman on the correct preparation of coffee, Elyas goes over to Orpheus and his new friends. _It doesn’t seem like his new friends are enjoying the conversation as much as he is._ 

After listening to some of the bards banter, Elyas leans over and whispers in to Orpheus’s ear. “Just say the word and I’ll put there pants on fire, or would you rather that I make the all of the cute ones buttons pop-off.”


----------



## kirinke (Oct 23, 2005)

Alinis' eyebrow rose as Elyas joined Orpheous. She continued to eat, feigning nonchalance. Her real thoughts were along the lines of....

*Oh boy....*


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2005)

The man regards Leanthas silently for a few moments before speaking up. "That might be able to be arranged. How many of these books do you have in your possession and of what nature are they exactly?" he asks.

~

The waitress hands the wine to Orpheus and says with a smile, "No need, sir. Compliments of the gentleman that just went up there," as she points up there stairs that Zeric ascended moments ago.

Orpheus takes another look at the group of adventurers as he accepts the bottle of wine. He's never once heard of the group sitting before him, but that does not deter him from playing up to them as if hadn't. The one which the bard is talking to twists his face at his questions and looks again to the others sitting with him as if decide through them what to do, mostly at the beautiful female with the lute, Orpheus notices.  

"I've never said no to a drink, boy," the man responds loudly and laughs, as he motions for the drinks to be poured. 

As Orpheus sits down with Elyas, he finally gets a chance to observe each member of the 'Stormblades' more closely, as most of them begrudgingly introduce themselves around the table. Starting from his left, and most pleasantly he thinks, is the woman that caught his eye earlier. Annah Taskerhill, as she introduces herself, is tall and strikingly beautiful, with smooth dusky skin. Her long black hair is braided into numerous cornrows, and her face is full of sharp features. A quite fashionable dresser as well, as Orpheus is concerned. 

Sitting next to her, the man that has been the most vocal about your presence, introduces himself as Todd Vanderboren. His hair is short and brown and his eyes watery. Thinner than his frame may suggest these facial features along with his weak chin make him look much like a weasel. His clothes are also well made, like Annah's, but he does not look to wear them with any grace. 

Next to Todd, a man that introduces himself as Zachary Aslaxin the second, sits, and appears to be the most calm of the bunch. He looks tall and ruggedly handsome, with a well-trimmed beard and curly brown hair. The last member of the party, a female with short red hair and numerous scars about her face and forearms, sits closely by him, with her arm linked with his. She introduces herself as Cora Lathenmire.

"Now that you know our names, before we grace you with our heroic deeds, I think it only fair that you let give us the name of the simpleton that just sat down with you," Todd sneers, looking Elyas' way.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2005)

“This simpleton is called Elyas, but you, toddy, my call me Mr. Machera.”  Taking a class from Orpeus, Elyas sits back and takes a sip of wine. _You should get some better manners boy, or someone will burn those fine clothes of your back._


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2005)

Alinis keeps quiet, finishing her meal, stomach gurgling happily now that it's full. She decides to keep an eye on her friends, sipping the remainder of her beer slowly, lingering over it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2005)

"What a lovely tongue you've developed, scribe!" Orpheus says with a forced wide smile to Elyas. "Excuse him, he has the tact of a red dragon. Not all can be as cool as the White as yourself," he polishes that last one on knowing full well the weasel-faced man wouldn't know an insult if it breathed icicles on him.
"Perhaps I can better entertain you with my music as you describe your many heroic deeds? I see Lady Annah is also a lover of the arts, I hope I can compare in skill to one so beautiful," the bard unstraps his well-crafted mandolin and begins to strum a few chords to add an ambiance of sorts.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2005)

"I have gathered 89 books on various knowledge related to the dwarves. Most of them are related to the legends of there nation and there knowledge on the arcane art. They have been part of the collection of the dwarven king that lived underneath the city a century ago. There is still books in his personal library. If you are interested to it, I could tell you how to reach them, if you are not scared of the creatures that have decide to inhabit the abandonned city. I must tell that most of them have been cleaned by St-Cuthbert's men and they might take possession of the books before soon.

But I want to be sure of one thing. The flood season is about to start. Is there any risk that the library might be flooded? Have it ever been in the past?" Leanthas seems distant of all that he tells. As long as Leanthas speaks, he maintains the eye contact with the man, analyzing all his reaction.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2005)

Alinis leans back, enjoying the atmosphere and keeps a watchful eye on the group semi-threatening her particular friends. She smiled to herself. _*Boy are they going to be in for a surprise....*_


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2005)

"A man of my station need not address anyone in such a way if I do not wish, especially not to the likes of you. Don't you know who my father is?" he replies, laughing at Elyas. The rest of his party do nothing, seemingly confirming that the man's behavior is not out of the ordinary.

Orpheus’ comments garner some raised eyebrows, and a dagger’s gaze from Todd as he shifts his attention solely to the female bard. Annah cannot help but be impressed by the finely crafted instrument in Orpheus’ hands. Where did you get such an exquisitely carved mandolin? Annah asks, as she eyes the instrument enviously, as Todd studies the two carefully, looking on, his own type of jealousy evident on his face.

~

The man eyes Leanthas for a moment before asking, "Where exactly are these books at the moment? Perhaps we could work something out. As for the flood season, I wouldn't worry much about it. Things have been rather quiet the past few years and flooding has not been a problem."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2005)

Librarian said:
			
		

> "Where exactly are these books at the moment? Perhaps we could work something out. As for the flood season, I wouldn't worry much about it. Things have been rather quiet the past few years and flooding has not been a problem."




"You are sure? It is not what the High Priestess of St-Cuthbert have told me. But if you are more informed than her." replies Leanthas, quickly changing subject back to the books. "My books are presently in the church of St-Cuthbert, as they are the one who have helped me to take them out of the dwarven city, but now they are out of that hole, I want them to be taken care by some organization I trust more for that. I will come with the books, it won't be much a problem to carry them."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 10, 2005)

"Who _is_ your father, noble Todd?" Orpheus slips in to disarm further confrontation between his pyromaniac friend and the pompous nob.
When the female bard takes interest, Orpheus strikes up the beginning of a light sonata.
"I have traveled to Cauldron from many far off lands, Lady Annah, although I am sure none of my adventures can compare to yours," he says with a smile, changing into the second movement without a thought. "This mandolin comes from a Gnomish city leagues beneath the surface worlds. It was once an instrument played by one of the greatest Gnome musicians ever to grace the race."
_How do I know if it's a lie or not?_ he thinks to himself, continuing to play his sonata and grinning to himself as "Toddy" fumes off to his side.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 10, 2005)

“Why yes I do know whom your father is, he’s Mr Vanderboren …am I correct?”  With a slight smile on his lips, Elyas takes another sip of his wine.


----------



## Majin (Nov 14, 2005)

The priests face screws up slightly for a moment at Leanthas' mention of the books being in the care of the Cuthbert temple. Returning to normal the man answers, "I am positive. We can store them here at your earliest oppurtunity," he smilies.

~

Todd makes a disgusted face at both Orpheus' and Elyas. "Your ignorance is evidence enough of your mediocrity. My father is none other than Rubius Vanderboren, Personal Executive to the mayor himself!" he smirks, then glances at Annah from the corner of his eye, seemingly searching for some kind of response, which he doesn't receive. 

Annah nods appreciatively at Orpheus' explanation and continues to examine the mandolin further from where she sits.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 14, 2005)

_That man lack ambition._ thought Leanthas. "I'll go search them."

Leanthas leave the librarian and walk back to the temple of St-Cuthbert where he will get the books and bring them to the temple of Wee Jas.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 14, 2005)

The dumb man called Todd's insults of Orpheus and his adventuring companion starting to grate on the bard's nerves, Orpheus focuses on the man long enough to reply.
"Mediocrity? Perhaps I can convince you otherwise..." he says, turning his attention back to Annah and the sonata he has been so expertly performing. He smiles as he begins the third movement, and as the minuet builds in tempo, all else seems distant to those listening.

[sblock]Attempting to _Fascinate_ Mr. Vanderboren here...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2005)

Alinis grinned as Elyas strummed the mandolin. *He's really quite good, better than some of the hacks to grace my parent's court back home. * she thought to herself, enjoying the music.*I swear, the only reason why some of those still have positions is probably due to political connections.*


----------



## Majin (Nov 29, 2005)

The librarian nods, silently sealing the deal with Leanthas about the books. (OoC: Leanthas can assume that upon returning with the books, things go as planned... for the moment.  WooOoooo   )

~

Orpheus begins his tune, focusing his magical energies on Todd. The rude noble takes almost immediate notice of the music, listening intently. He continues to listen, not saying a word. His companions easily notice the odd change in his behavior. Cora and Zach make a move towards the bard but Annah halts them with a gaze. She smiles coyly at Orpheus, obviously realizing what he's done. "Nice trick," she says, a half-smile still on her lips. "Sometimes I wish I could do the same thing to shut him up, but I'd never hear the end of it once the music stops," she adds, laughing softly.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2005)

Alinis smiles, pushing back her chair and sauters over to the group. The tall she-elf grins at Orpheus and the others. "Couldn't help but overhearing. I am a friend both Elyas and Orpheous. My name is Alinis." she bowed, just enough to show difference to the strangers, but nothing more than that, something along the lines of a hello-handshake for her people and culture.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 29, 2005)

Orpheus narrows his eyes for a second when the two companions of the too easily impressed noble move in protest; when Annah stiffles their advance with a glance, Orpheus returns her smile.
"The music need never stop," Orpheus replies with inviting bravado.
When Alinis joins them, Orpheus plays her protective presence off as entertainment-seeking.
"Most welcome of you to notice me - er - them, Alinis! I was merely setting the mood; you're just in time to hear a bit about these noble warriors and their grand adventures!" he says, looking to the other group expectantly, all the while maintaining the minuet.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 29, 2005)

Hoisting his glass to Alinis, “Yes, please join us, the tales about their heroics should be quite amusing.”


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2005)

"Indeed I shall. I've heard many a so called 'bard' in my day, but most were no more rank amatures at best. It is a pleasure to hear a real one perform," Alinis says truthfully, sitting down as Elyas pulls a chair over to her. She grins and cheekily takes his glass, sipping from it before returning it to him.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 30, 2005)

Leanthas come back with his books at the temple of Wee Jas. While he hands and registers his books, he takes some times to looks at the collection of books they have, mainly focusing on the artifact creations' formula.

OOC: If the meeting time come, he will leaves not to miss it.


----------



## Majin (Dec 1, 2005)

The party of nobles acknowledge Alinis' arrival with mostly blank expressions, though Todd doesn't seem to notice, still being enthralled by Orpheus' tune. 

Having been mostly quiet up till now, Zachary speaks up, in a surprisingly deep voice, elaborating on their adventures. "There have been countless excursions into the sewers of Cauldron to slay the kobolds that nest beneath the city. We have managed to get deeper each time we go, but the little bastards multiply at an incredible rate. Nothing we can't handle eventually," he boasts, though his face does not display a hint of it, staying almost deathly serious.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking at Alinis as she takes the seat next to him, “I could have one of the serving women get you your own glass if you want.”

Listening to the group's adventures, delivered in a monotone voice, Elyas quirks a smile. “Ahh yes, kobolds can be quite bothersome, but we usually don’t take the time to even deal with the little wretches.”


----------



## kirinke (Dec 1, 2005)

"Sure, why not?" Alinis tells Elyas and then turns her attention to the adventurers. "Kobolds are rather bothersome, but there are plenty worse things down there. Ever think that they may be commanded by something bigger and nastier than they? It's often the case." she thought, thinking of the skulks being commanded by that half-fiend dwarf creature they had just killed. "And I hate it when they swarm you. They're annoying singly, but in groups they're worse."


----------



## Majin (Dec 2, 2005)

Cora rolls her eyes as Alinis makes her comment. "Well of course we've thought of that, we're not amateurs you know," she sneers. "Any _real_ group of adventurers worth their salt would come to such an obvious conclusion," she laughs. Zach's gaze turns to the table for a moment, then shifts to his arm, currently linked by Cora's. Shifting it slightly, as if testing her hold on him, he returns his gaze forward, regarding you once more. Annah, chin resting on her hand, continues listening to Orpheus' music, seemingly ignoring the conversation going on around her.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2005)

Alinis looks thoughtful. "You know, we don't have to be rivals. You're interested in helping the people of this town for a fair bit of coin right? So are we. Instead of being at crossed-swords so to speak, why not work together? There seems to be plenty of unpleasantness going around and it looks like there will be more to come. If we pool our resources together, we can share our information as well as coin and glory equally. It might not be as much as we'd like, but at least this way, both sides benifit. If we continue to be rivals, any enemies we both might have will capitalize on it and take out both your group and ours." she said politely.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 2, 2005)

“That’s sounds like a excellent plan, The Stormblades can busy themselves with kobold horde and we will take care of the other minor evils threatening Cauldron.”


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2005)

She shook her head. "Elyas, did it ever occur to you that the kobolds are not a minor evil? If you were listening, there is something behind all of these attacks coordinating them. We should _*all*_ concentrate on that. Once we take care of this whatever it is, the kobolds and much of the problems plagueing this town will not be quite as bad."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 3, 2005)

Orpheus follows Annah's suit and ignores the others, their incompetent bickering not helping or moving the conversation along in the least.
_Do us all a favor and keep your mouths shut for a change,_ he thinks to himself vehemently; looking at his companions for only a second.
"I'm sure we're not the only band of amateur adventurers around; who amongst the city's rabble try to compare themselves to your heroic..._stature_?" he asks the others, but having eyes only for Annah.


----------



## Majin (Dec 4, 2005)

OoC: Todd will be recovering from the effects of Orpheus' spell next go around, so he best be ready for a pissed off, bratty noble. 

~

"We will continue our efforts with the kobolds alone, I think. As for other adventurers, I can only assume there must be others around, but they have not stood out enough for us to notice," Zach says, then begins paying incredibly too much attention to his drink. "We normally don't fraternize with other groups," Annah explains, beginning to blush. "It is generally considered to be below our station to do so..." she adds, slightly embarrassed it seems.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2005)

Alinis' mouth quirked. _*And they call elves haughty.*_ "We elves of the Nerenese empire do not consider any to be beneath us. We have learned what many other elvish nations have not, to their sorrow. That any station must be earned through sweat and tears and not through blood-right alone. All of our nobles have earned the right to lead through experience. Not through an accident of birth."

She grinned at Annah.  "In other words, our nobles get the snottiness beat out of them quite early. The ones that don't learn, get killed pretty quickly." she nodded to the group of adventurers. "Your friends are probably headed that way if somebody doesn't teach them the error of their ways."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 6, 2005)

"Surely they know that, Alinis," he states tiredly, trying to impress upon her that insulting their experience isn't the most diplomatic way of educating them.
"Is their some form of Guild Hall around that we might study the competition at?" he asks Annah innocently. "We may not be able to compare to yourselves, but there has to be some ladder we can start at the bottom of..."
His sonata finished, Orpheus notices Todd's return to reality with obvious misgivings. Before the dumb man can stumble about with an insulting response, Orpheus looks to Annah almost pleadingly.
"I'm glad my meager talents could so _fascinate_ you, Noble Vanderboren!" Orpheus says to the man happily. "I believe my companions and I have wasted enough of your time this night," he continues, rising from his seat and slinging his mandolin across his back, "so we will take our leave of you. Lady Annah," he smiles, bowing his head.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

"Indeed," Alinis says dryly, she stood and bowed, with just a hint of distain in her voice. "A word of advice. Before you go assuming that people have less rank than you, make sure of it. It... tends avoid bad feelings later. After all... Clothes mean nothing, it is who is wearing them that matters."

_*I am glad my parents taught me to treat others based on who they are rather than what blood flows through their veins. I am very glad that my people do the same. Otherwise we'd be as extinct as the other elvish nations.*_


----------



## Majin (Dec 6, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Is their some form of Guild Hall around that we might study the competition at?" he asks Annah innocently.




Annah thinks for a moment before answering Orpheus. "There is no "guild" exactly, at least that I know of, and I have lived here most of my life... But there is one place that that I know of that holds a sort of record of prominent groups that have passed through here at one point or another. It is a magic shop. "Skye's Magical Emporium" it is called. It's run by a female gnome who's quite eccentric. To only those groups of customers that have proved themselves worthy in her eyes does she attach a magical rune to the front of her shop, upon one of the large bricks that it is built with. These runes displays the name of the adventuring parties in her favor. She gives special discounts to these groups as well," she explains, as Todd starts to rouse from his entrancement.

As Orpheus and those with him make to leave the bar, Todd can be heard sputtering to himself and asking quick questions of his companion as to what had just transpired. A quick glance back before exiting through the door, Orpheus sees with no doubt, Todd's eyes boring a hole through him, undeserved, but undeniable hatred eminating from them.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2005)

Alinis grinned at Orpheous. "I think that human male doesn't like you much." she said. "I'd watch it were I you. I think that girl Annah needs to run with a better crowd. She's wasted on those louts." she told the bard in a whisper.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 6, 2005)

"Let us not dawdle," Orpheus says to those that follow him out; squinting at the orange horizon. "We mustn't keep the wizard waiting," he smiles at Alinis and encourages her to lead.
Orpheus will head back up the steps of the Church of St. Cuthbert and wait for Leanthas if he isn't already there...


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2005)

Whiel doing his search among the books, Leanthas come back to teh librarian. "Sorry to interrupt you again, but do you have any book on arcane magic oriented on health effects?"


----------



## Mimic (Dec 8, 2005)

OOC: If this isn't the right time for Althron to show up, let me know and I will edit

IC: "I haven't missed all the drinkin now have I?" A familiar voice calls out as the group leaves the inn, turning they see Althron jogging to join them? "So where are you heading towards and where's Zeric?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2005)

Alinis grins at the dwarf. "Looks like. Next time, set your priorities first my friend." she shrugged when he asked about Zeric. "I think our good friend went up to his room to get some sleep. Gods only know that he needs it,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 8, 2005)

"We all need it," the bard states lightly as he tops the elaborate stair, "and that is why I'd like to keep this congregation brief tonight."
He looks around for Leanthas and, not spotting the mage, waits a few moments before addressing the others.
"Tomorrow, I'd like to take Elyas and Raven to this 'emporium' to do a little information gathering. We may make use of Skye's services, and it will also give us a chance to see who among the locals can be trusted in a fight should the need arise," he pauses and looks around again for the mage. "Althron and Alinis should be more than capable of babysitting the wizard; let the baboon sleep. You three should start soliciting aide from those churches that will give it..."
He stops to see what the others will say to his plans.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 10, 2005)

Elyas listens to the bards plan as they exit the inn, “sounds like a good plan, even if we don’t find any information it will give us a good opportunity to do some shopping.”


----------



## Mimic (Dec 12, 2005)

"Aye, sounds like a plan, but this emporium sounds interesting. What is it?" Althron replys as he settles himself down on one of the steps.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2005)

"I'm game," Alinis said, shouldering her bow.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad to see the group agreeing on something, Orpheus describes what he knows of the magic shop to Althron without hesitation.
"Apparently it is a magic shop run by an eccentric gnome who fancies herself the local Adventurer Bulletin Board. Anyway, she is said to give out discounts to those heroes she recognizes as prominent, so it is some incentive to make a name for ourselves here in Cauldron. If the StormGiants are any idea of what the competition is like around here..." the bard says, pointedly forgetting the group of pompous nobles' title.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 13, 2005)

[sblock]OOC: As there is no way I could justify Zeric staying awake any longer after two days with no sleep, I will be lurking until the daylight comes and will try to catch up as best I can from there. Especially after he tells Althron that from here on out, he is basically his hired muscle...[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2005)

Raven accompanies the others.  "So much for my first drinking experience."  she mutters.  "No fun at all.  Oh, well.  Perhaps for the best, and at least it didn't end up in a brawl."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2005)

Alinis chuckled. "If you're a very good adventurer, you might get a bar-brawl for you birthday," she said, half-jokingly.


----------



## Majin (Dec 14, 2005)

~Leanthas~

A librarian who introduces himself as Krelith ushers Leanthas into the library. "Certainly we do. We have several among our collection, but we would say that despite your generous contribution to our tomes, we must ask everyone to study  within these walls. I'm afraid none of our texts can be taken from here. We could arrange such an abundant benefactor a private room to study if you so wish though," he smiles.

~The Rest~

OoC: Skye's is to the southwest of the Temple of St. Cuthbert, on Lava Ave. 

EDIT: OoC: This is assuming everyone has gotten a good night's rest. Those that wish to be at the shop, feel free to post during that trip. This gives Zeric a chance to rest and Leanthas time to study/come back so he can be there as well. Sorry about the timeframe mishap. Fast forward complete. 

~

You come to a modest building crafted from blocks of volcanic stone. The facade of the building bears dozens, if not hundreds of symbols and sigils that have been carved into the face of the stone with chisels. One door and a pair of tiny windows face the road and overlook the lake below. Above the door, a sign proclaims the
establishment to be Skie’s Emporium, but more impressive are the numerous items of treasure—rings, coins, wands, necklaces, rods, potions, scrolls, and more—that seem to slowly orbit the sign and shine with soft golden light. Every now and then, two of the items bump against each other, ringing softly like a windchime.

EDIT: Those going to check out other churches - Just let me know what the plan is and I'll make it happen.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 15, 2005)

Zeric slept the sleep of the dead, and as his internal clock forced his weary eyes to open his first thought was that although the priest's healing had repaired the injuries he had sustained in the past few days, his body had not fully recovered from them.

He willed his wooden legs to the support his weight, and walked stiffly to the battered dresser in the room. While he would like nothing more than to soak in a hot tub for a day, he knew such thoughts of weakness were not to be given true consideration. 

_~Especially when there is much to be done...~_

Pulling out a change of clothing as he poured a basin full of water, Zeric wiped himself off quickly to freshen up, if only slightly, before donning the clothes. Leaving the grimy water in the bowl, Zeric opened the door and walked down into the common room to get a bite to eat.

[sblock]Just wanted to get something out, will post again after supper.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 15, 2005)

Leanthas ponder a minute. "In that acse, I'll come back another day. I haev business to do tonight. Thank you very much." Leanthas leaves the librarian and stands outside the temple. He looks at the sky and see time have passed more quickly than he thought._ Let's go back to the meeting._ And he walks back to the metting place, walking quickly, but not too much, as he know his endurance is not good enough to haste his pace too much.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 16, 2005)

As Leanthas joins the others outside of the Church, Orpheus smiles widely and stretches his arms out as if trying to hug a Bugbear.
"Welcome to the end, Leanthas!"  he says cheerfully. "Your destiny continues to be preordained. Tomorrow morning you will go with these two," he waves a hand towards Althron and Alinis, "and stay out of trouble."
Satisfied with the belief that everyone has had their say and is ready for bed, Orpheus turns on his heel and heads to his quarters in the House of St. Cuthbert.

_~Morning~_

Orpheus skips breakfast and spends his morning asking around about Skye's shop and determining where it is.
He then waits outside of the Church for Raven and Elyas before heading over.
"Impressive," he says aloud, standing outside of the establishment.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 16, 2005)

Leanthas wake up early, but for the first time for a century, he feel exhausted. Having removed the ring yesterday have left his mark. He also feels hunger, and he finally remember that he hasn't eaten. He first decide to study before going taking something to eat. Once the magic imprint have been written in his mind, he leave the temple to go to the amrket. He selects fresh fruits, bread, nuts and herbs. He eats the fruits and bread on his way back, putting the nuts in his pouch for later.

As he come back, he cross Orpheus. He silently nodes at him and take a table and wait for Alinis and Althron, asking for hot water. He puts his herbs in the water, giving some freshness to the water.

[SBLOCK]OOC: For the day:
*Spells Memorized:*
*0:* Acide Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
*1:* Color Spray, Grease, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement
*2:* Alter Self, False Life, Scorching Ray[Sonic][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mimic (Dec 16, 2005)

ooc: Majin did you want all of us to go the the shop or does it not matter?

Finishing his morning rituals, Althron grabs a plate of meat along with a pint of ale (to wash the meat down with) and sits down at the table that Leanthas is at.

"Mornin lad, how did you sleep last night? Which of the other churches do you think we should start with?"


[sblock]
lvl 0
Read Magic
Purify food and drink
Create water
guidance

lvl1
enlarge person (domain)
Bless 
Comprehend laguages
Command

Lvl2
Bull's strength (domain)
Shield other
Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Dec 16, 2005)

OoC: Whichever you prefer Mimic, it's up to you. As Orpheus has laid out some plans for everyone I'd suggest you'd base your character's decision on what to do depending on how he feels about those plans.  I will wait until everyone checks in for Skye's before continuing with that plot thread, and for those checking out the other temples' to decide which they will try first.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 16, 2005)

The venison sausage was consumed quickly, and although Zeric had eaten enough for two men, the hexblade's stomach still demanded more. However, Zeric knew that if he gave into the demands now, he would pay for it later when the food began to fully digest. Finishing his mug of goat's milk, his third if he recalled correctly, Zeric pulled three silver coins from his pouch and left them on the table to cover his tab. While he knew he had overpaid for his meal, it felt good to be able to have that luxury.

_~However, I must not allow myself to be too foolish with my coins, or I become little better than the dan..those who have always been able to do so...~_

Leaving the inn behind, Zeric walked down the streets of Cauldron and watched as the first signs of life blossomed in the city. Merchants were setting out their goods, shops were opening their shutters, and the distinctive sound of a hammer striking iron mixed with the smell of burning coal surrounded him.

Gurnezarn's shop was just ahead, and as if that thought had given his feet had a mind of their own Zeric, found himself closing in on the dwarven smith's residence. The twin barn sized doors were thrown open allowing the air to flow freely, and as Zeric looked in he could see the sweat already forming on the dwarven smith's arms and brow. As if sensing someone was there, Gurnezarn raised his head and nodded, although the hammer kept tapping steadily on the metal he was working.

"Well are ye going ta speak boy, or has these past few days took all the sass out of ye?"

Zeric's only response was to step into the room and slide a partially finished blade into the fire to begin reheating the metal.

"I need a weapon."

The dwarf's hammer seemed to pause for the briefest of seconds, then once more resumed it's steady cadence on the slowly forming blade.

"Ye would think if ye needed a blade, ye would've taken one before ye let the church sell me the rights to what ye all brought back up. The Cudgels said it was fer takin' ye in as me helper, so don't be tryin' ta get sore at me fer yer on actions."

Zeric had assumed that Althron had informed the church of what salvage they would be bringing, but he did not think that High Priestess Urikas had such a quick mind for business. Turning the metal over with a pair of tongs, Zeric spoke simply again.

"A flail, not a sword."

Once again Zeric could detect the faint skipping of Gurnezarn's hammer on his project.

"Ye know as well as I do if the Cudgels see ye with one of those at yer side, it won't help yer image of steppin' out of Hextor's ways."

Zeric could not argue the logic of the dwarf's words, nor did he try to. He simply shrugged his shoulders slightly and held his palms open towards the smith.

"They will think what they wish no matter what I do. I have been trained with the flail since I was strong enough to swing one, and the irony of my using the Black One's chosen instrument in Cuthbert's service is enough for me to withstand the glances it will bring me."

Nodding his head slightly, Gurnezarn paused his work and stared out into the city for a few moments.

"Come back after lunch Zeric and I will see what I can do. Just be sure that the path you are walking doesn't carry you where you truly do not want to go."

Zeric gave a partial smile as he patted the dwarf's broad back on his way out of the shop.

"It already has, yet I must walk it all the same. I will return after lunch."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 16, 2005)

Leanthas nods at the dwarf as he sits down.



			
				Althron said:
			
		

> "Mornin lad, how did you sleep last night? Which of the other churches do you think we should start with?"




"I've seen better night, but I will accustomate myself soon. Just a question of time. I am not sure which one. Orpheus didn't tell me anything. What the objective of meeting the church?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2005)

Alinis wakes up and washes herself, before dressing and going down to the common room for breakfast.

Seeing Althron and Leanthas, she joins them and orders a light breakfast of porriage and cream, seasonal fruit, fresh bread and goat's milk seasoned with wild honey. She eats with a good appetite.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 19, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I've seen better night, but I will accustomate myself soon. Just a question of time. I am not sure which one. Orpheus didn't tell me anything. What the objective of meeting the church?"




"To see if we can drum up support for the wands either through monetary, magical or physical means." Althron replies as he nods his greetings to Alinis as she sits down with her breakfast. "Although I don't see much hope in it, if high priest Sarcem Delasharn and lady Jenya couldn't convince them I don't see how we will but it is worth a try." He takes a large swallow of his ale before continuing. "I figure we go to the church of Pelor, then Kord, and lastly Wee Jas. Once we are done we can meet up with the others at this magic emporium, they were talking about last night."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 19, 2005)

"How much do you seek that help? What are you ready to sacrifice for it? Because I think I have an idea to have the cooperation of one church, but you might not like that idea."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2005)

Alinis shrugged, taking a sip of her milk. "Nothing ventured, nothing gained," she told the other elf. "What's your idea?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2005)

Leanthas smells his aromated water and adds some more herbs. He mixt the water and herbs and let it rest. "I don't know many organization, even less church, who doesn't want to gain influence. Isn't one purpose of a church to convert and train new followers in the way of their God. Now the Cauldron have four temples. If I understand well the situation, some time ago, the four temples brought there strenght together to stop the flood. With time, some temple stop to support the effort, but the general population aren't really aware of it.

Now what would happen if the temple of St-Cuthbert isn't able to stop the flood alone? The population would blame the four temples, the other three would blame St-Cuthbert and some part of the Cauldron would be destroy. But if a temple is warned about that possibility, it would be in his best interest to start to create wands again, and when the trouble start, that temple would come to the rescue. They would more likely gain some prestige and influence at the cost of St-Cuthbert temple who would surely get the blame of the near catastrophe.

It won't necessarily be easy to convince them of the opportunity, but with some luck, we could even convince the three temple to build some reserve in case that happen. The only thing, I can't see in this way how St-Cuthbert could come winning out of it. The other temple could gain power in the city, and the Cauldron would limit the damages.

The best for the city would be the alliance to come back, but the other temples seems to think that the safety of the cauldron is already gain and they don't have nothing to do. So why would put effort on something useless?"

He smells again his glass of water. He seems happy of the result and take a sip of it.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 20, 2005)

"You mean, appeal to their greed, since appealing to their altruism isn't working right?" she looked at Althron apologetically. "It seems like all of the churches and temples of this town have grown somewhat complacent. Even yours Althron. Perhaps if we do this, it will wake them up." she sipped her milk, draining it. "It is a good idea Leanthas," she added.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 20, 2005)

As his steps brought him within sight of the temple, Zeric looked around for a moment and thought about simply returning to the inn to pass the time until he returned to Gurnezarn's shop. While he cursed the fact that he felt timid approaching the temple when he was not under a summons, or there for some manner of business, he shored his resolve and continued to walk towards the marbled walled church.

_~If I am to serve you, you could at least make this place feel more of a home for me. But I suppose a weapon does not need to feel comfort in its sheath if it is still able to be brought against the weilder's foes.~_

Glancing at the words inscribed above the door, Zeric's face twisted in a grimace which made the long scar on his face appear even more jagged and pronounced.

*Within Law Lives Hope*

_~But you do not also tell them that to achieve that hope the law brings death...~_

Pushing the door open, Zeric saw the young acoylte approaching him quickly and as the cloaked figure recognized who the visitor was, he was not able to hide the instant look of distrust that flashed across his features.

"May I help you Prelate Zeric? Acting High Priestess Urikas did not tell us to be expecting you today? Is there something amiss?"

Shaking his head in the negative, Zeric glanced once around the sterile waiting chamber and realized quickly that he would not be leaving this area without an escort.

_~Guarded when I enter, but free to leave when I choose.~ _

"I am looking for Father Althron if he is still within the grounds, or have I missed him and the others this morning?"

"I shall look him, or one of the others Prelate Zeric, but as per the conditions of your agreement with the church, I must ask that you refrain from leaving the worship area if you wish to go further inside."

Zeric nodded simply and as the young man left to search for the dwarven priest, Zeric stepped into the public worship area and took a seat on the back pew to await his answer.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2005)

Althron's normal jovial look converts to a more stoic expression as he listens to the two elves with him.

"Your right lad, I don't like the idea. I for one will not associate in any way with any deal that may lead to the suppression of St. Cuthbert or his church in this city, besides this idea of yours is too underhanded if you ask me..."

It is as this moment that a young acoylte approaches the table, leaning over a whispers into his ear.

"Aye, I will see to him, you can go back to your duties." He replies after a moments pause.

Rising from the table, he once again addresses his companions, "It would seem that Zeric is here wishing to speak to me. I will see what he wants and then we will all go see what can be done with the other churches."

*** Moments later ***

Althron enters the worship area, spotting Zeric readily, he approaches the stern young man with an easy smile on face. "Mornin lad, I hope you slept well. Leanthas and Alinis are here, we were about to venture to other churches and see if we could convince them to help us with the wands. You are more then welcome to join us if you wish."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 21, 2005)

Leanthas looks Althon leaving. _I didn't expect otherwise from a follower of St-Cuthbert. But it is interesting to see that Alinis is not against._

"There might be another way to take advanatge of that greed, but in that case, we won't be able to have all the church working, but we might create again an alliance between at least two church. We might be able to create an alliance with another church and put the blame on a third. But in that case, we won't be able to gather all the church, as we will need a scapegoat. Do you know what are the relation between teh church actually?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2005)

"No, not exactly. I'm a newcomer here." she frowned. "Perhaps we don't need to turn a church into a scapegoat That sort of thing never ends well." she thought a moment. "Perhaps we could find something else to turn the local churches attentions too. The problems underground might be the key to our quandry."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 21, 2005)

"Never? You would be surprise how many intrigue finish well. Sorry to tell you that we don't live in a bedtime story. But I'm curious to know how the problem below could motivate the church into supporting the wands action?"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 22, 2005)

"Think about it. When the floods do come, the city will be vulnerable to attack as their military forces are drafted into dealing with rescue efforts and shoring up weak points in buildings and such like things. Do you think that whatever is pushing the kobolds to attack isn't aware of this? Once the floods come, whoever is behind these attacks will take advantage of the chaotic situation. If the churches all have the wands and are ready to use them, then the military forces will be able to deal with this threat. All of the churches will be lauded as heroes instead of scapegoats. Win-win situation." Alinis said wryly. "That is what I meant by appealing to their greed. Nothing attracts potential worshippers like saving the lives of loved ones."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 22, 2005)

Seeing the others rendered speechless and equally unwitted by the amazing spectacle before them, Orpheus enters the magic shop and leaves the two to gather themselves.
"Greetings!" he says jovially as he pushes past a display of clockwork gizmos and dodges random floating trinkets to get to the storeclerk's desk.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 22, 2005)

"It may make sense, but I miss a chapter of the events of this city. What brought you to the dwarven city? Attacks against the city?" asks Leanthas


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Mornin lad, I hope you slept well. Leanthas and Alinis are here, we were about to venture to other churches and see if we could convince them to help us with the wands. You are more then welcome to join us if you wish."




Smiling slightly at the irony of the dwarf asking if he would like to do something, before being able to simply order him to do so, Zeric nodded once but did not rise immediately. Looking once at the alter of Cuthbert before speaking, Zeric broke the silence of the room once more.

"I want you to speak with Keygan before we leave. The gnome is the reason that those children were put in harm's way, as well as the others that we rescued from the slaver's lair. While I am sure in his mind his actions were justified, he needs to be held accountable for his deeds."

Locking eyes with the priest, Zeric continued.

"You know as well as I do that if the church turns a blind eye to his deeds, it will open a floodgate for others to break the law and claim that their actions were caused by extreme duress. If his actions are made public, then his business will suffer, as none will ever trust him again. If you do this for me, I will obey what High Priestess Urikas has ordered me to do, and defer to your judgement for as long as we travel together. If you do not, then I will not be able to follow your orders Cudgel, as I will not follow a person I do not respect."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 23, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "It may make sense, but I miss a chapter of the events of this city. What brought you to the dwarven city? Attacks against the city?" asks Leanthas




"I'm from the Nerenese empire, a kingdom far to the south. My home is in the sapphire mountains and I'm currently on walk-about. I was running short of money and needed a job. I encountered my current companions through chance when we helped Zeric fight off some thugs. When we went with him to the church of St. Cuthbert, they told us about orphans disappearing. I didn't like the sound of it and agreed to help out. We tracked them down to a half-demon slaver using the old gnomish and dwarven ruins as a base of operations. We destroyed the slaver and during the course of further exploration found you." she said, using a fairly concise if edited version of the events that transpired to bring the group together.


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2005)

Entering Skie's shop, Orpheus sees many kinds of magic items decorating the shelves. Glass cases line the store where various trinkets sit atop silken pillows, placards arranged neatly in front of them, declaring the specifics of the item they represent. Standing behind what looks to be the main counter, a female gnome dressed in fine wizardly robes looks up from a thick ledger and smiles. 

"Ah yes," she says brightly. "What can I do for you, young man?" she asks.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 23, 2005)

"I am Orpheus Calliope," the bard says in Gnome, making a flourishing bow, "and I was hoping you dealt in information as well as you do in the arcanic arts around us..."


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2005)

The gnome raises her eyebrows, intrigued. After looking Orpheus up and down she nods to herself, as if satisfied about something, then replies, "I can certainly try. What is it you wish to know?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2005)

Orpheus glances around guardedly; making sure no unwanted ears were paying heed and seeing his companions hadn't quite caught up with him yet.
_A blessing. The fewer headaches I can avoid the better._
"What if I were to tell you that I had information regarding an underground Gnome complex beneath this very city?" he continues in Gnome with no apparent traces of an accent.
_I doubt she is ignorant, but maybe I can impress her..._


----------



## Majin (Dec 24, 2005)

"Jzadirune you mean?" she says with a coy smile. "That city is no secret my dear boy, though it may appear so to those new to Cauldron. It was abandoned long ago, after the gnomish population that lived below mysteriously disappeared without a trace," she explains, sadly shaking her head. "The high ranking city officials of Cauldron had the doors sealed and built around or over to hide them from the the populace above. Most know of its existance really, but less know its name, and fewer still the location of its entrances," she says, matter-of-factly.

"Though I know I haven't seen you about before, so you must be new. You have the adventurer's type about you, I can tell," she nods firmly. "How abouts did you learn of Jzadirune?" she asks, genuine interest showing on her face.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2005)

_Tongues wag more freely when they wag in pairs,_ he thinks to himself with a sigh. _This one will be hard to impress, but I may not need to._
"I've just recently traveled from a Gnome city many leagues east of Cauldron. Berenackle? Prince Beren considered me a favorite in his halls..." he looks to the wizard for any signs of recognition. "I was only meaning to pass through Cauldron, but a brawl outside of the Drunken Morkoth delayed my departure quite a bit. The High Priestess of St. Cuthbert sent me to investigate a crime most terrible," he pauses for effect, but seeing it was only an annoyance to the wise gnome, he continues.
"Kidnappers," he states bluntly. "And slavers. Their trail led me deep into Jzadirune; as deep as the Dwarven city below," this time he stops to guage if what he's said is important.


----------



## Majin (Dec 24, 2005)

No flash of recognition passes Skye's face at the mention of Berenackle, but she blinks sharply at Orpheus' mention of the slaver. "This is troublesome news, she replies, gravely. "I could not begin to guess what it could mean for such an operation to be going on beneath our feet such as that," she adds. 

"Generally I have many adventuring groups that pass through this city visit me from time to time. I appreciate the stories of their deeds that they share with me. They're never alone though. Did you really manage to rid the underground city of them all on your own?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2005)

Leanthas take another sips of his mixture and listen to Alinis. Once Alinis story si finish, Leathas tells "I've been thinking about your suggestion, and there is a flaw. The point why the temples doesn't produce wands anymore is because th wands of St-Cuthbert alone is enough to contain the flood. If that's true, the military force won't have to be mobilized to contain the effect of the flood. Only when it will become obvious that St-Cuthbert wands is not enough to contain the flood, which mean too late, while they start to produce wands. To convince the temple, we must convince them that St-Cuthbert wands is not enough, and revealing that our employer are in a weak situation. I have no problem with that, but Zeric and Althron won't like that idea, as that may become a weapon to a temple who play well intrigue. In other word, it may turn just as I suggested."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2005)

"I am merely a musician," Orpheus says lightly, flexing an arm to accentuate the point, "and only the brains of the outfit. I came to you with two of my companions; whom I left outside your door so I could test the waters. The others are about..." he says, trying to add a bit of mystery.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 24, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Leanthas take another sips of his mixture and listen to Alinis. Once Alinis story si finish, Leathas tells "I've been thinking about your suggestion, and there is a flaw. The point why the temples doesn't produce wands anymore is because th wands of St-Cuthbert alone is enough to contain the flood. If that's true, the military force won't have to be mobilized to contain the effect of the flood. Only when it will become obvious that St-Cuthbert wands is not enough to contain the flood, which mean too late, while they start to produce wands. To convince the temple, we must convince them that St-Cuthbert wands is not enough, and revealing that our employer are in a weak situation. I have no problem with that, but Zeric and Althron won't like that idea, as that may become a weapon to a temple who play well intrigue. In other word, it may turn just as I suggested."




"True. But on the other hand, from what I've seen, the clerics of St. Cuthbert have been complacent. Instead of doing their best to keep the alliance going, they let it fall fallow. Perhaps we could talk to the other temples seers. If we can get them on our side, their respectiv temples will follow." Alinis offered. "My people have a saying. Complacency only leads to the slaughtering block, adaptability leads to the feasting."


----------



## Dhes (Dec 24, 2005)

After taking in the sight of numerous cantrips around the store, the sorcerer enters the store and inspects the wares on display, especially taking note of a finely woven cloak. 
Not wanting to interrupt the bard’s little talk with the female gnome he silently waits and inspects some more of the merchandise.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 25, 2005)

Orpheus notices Elyas making a clumsy attempt at being inconspicuous and smiles broadly at Skye.
"This one is Elyas," the bard whispers in Gnome. "He knows more about the arcane than I. I was informed by a most attractive young lady named Annah that you were a dealer in magical wares; I thought it pertinent that he be here."
"Elyas, don't be coy. Come and introduce yourself," he says with a wide smile, waving the sorcerer over.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 25, 2005)

Slightly puzzled by the bard’s statement, _Coy I’m not being coy? _ Putting down a flame carved wand, Elyas walks over to the counter to introduce himself. “Well met, I’m Elyas Machera …and you must be the lady Skie.”


----------



## Mimic (Dec 26, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "If you do not, then I will not be able to follow your orders Cudgel, as I will not follow a person I do not respect."




It would seem to be turning into one of those days, first the elven wizard and now Zeric. _"Some days are more of a test then others. Cuthbert give me the strength to pass this test you have sent my way."_ Althron thinks to himself as he sits down beside the intense young man, not breaking eye contact as he does.

"I can speak to Keygan as you want but I am not sure what you expect to happen. He has confessed to his crimes and I have faith that St. Cuthbert and the church will met out a fit punishment to his crimes. I do not presume that I am wise enough to know what that is at this time."  Althron pats Zeric on the shoulder before standing up again. "I hope you know, I did not request to High Priestess Urikas that you should defer all your decisions to me and I am not liking it even though she did."  He pauses for a moment as if coming to a decision.

"You seem to be floundering Zeric, you search for something that will give purpose to your life and I hope that St. Cuthbert will be that but you still think like a follower of Hextor, they want nothing but blind obidence, no questions, the stong rule the weak. St. Cuthbert isn't like that. Aye the law must be obeyed, the wicked punished, but we have the right, nay the obligation to question what is before us or we become everything we fight against. So when Keygan is given his punishment and if it isn't what I think it should be I will say so to High Priestess Urikas regardless of what may happen." Althron pauses as he studies the man before him, wondering if he was getting through, he hoped he was but it was going to be a up hill battle no matter what.

"Tell me, what punishment do you think the gnome truely deserves and why?"


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 26, 2005)

"Cuthbert and I have an understanding priest, and while it may seem odd to you, I understand the role that he has for me. I will question the things I must, but there will be a time when you must also trust that his might will make right."

Looking down at his thickly calloused hands, Zeric sighed as he stood up from the pew.

"I want Keygan to craft a new set of locks for the orphanage and pay to have them enchanted with only Mistress Gretchen knowing the word to unlock them. The staff has never had a key to them before, nor should they now, but the children need to know that they are safe again when they close their eyes to rest. No child needs to live in fear of the dark. I also want him to craft a similar set of locks for those we have returned, but there is no need for them to know of his actions. He needs merely tell them the Church has requested his assistance in this matter, and he was more than willing to help. Lastly, the church is to have free access from his shop to Jzaridune. We will try to keep our visits to the undercity as scheduled as possible, but with the slaver gone, I think the exploration of the city would be a good chance for the junior priests and legates to see more than just the inner workings of the church."

Softening his gaze only slightly, Zeric looked around the church and then back to Althron.

"Justice is what I feel he deserves Althron, justice tempered with common sense with the potential to have a greater cause grow from it. Nothing more, nothing less."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 27, 2005)

"Aye, that is a fitting punishment but what of the others that we rescued along with the children, shouldn't they get some form of justice and if so what? Also if Keygan had refused would that had changed anything except for his death? It is true that his cowardness made it easier for the skulks but would his death stopped it?"

Althron pauses for a minute as a sadness enters his features. "Unfortunately we can not protect everyone all the time, we do what we can with what we have and try to bring as much justice as can in the process. Sometimes that means we must take it upon ourselves and at other times it is trusting in St. Cuthbert and others that justice will be seen."

Shaking himself slightly, a smile creeps back into his face. "You and Cuthbert have an understandin do you? Unless you run in much higher circles than I do, how do you know what St. Cuthbert really wants from you? I be thinkin that he wants your faith as well as your sword arm."


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2005)

Skye's face takes on a hint of concern, the bard notices, as he explains the party situation and the whereabouts of the others. She smiles slightly though and nods as Elyas greets her. "Indeed I am, Elyas... of the _Machera's!_" her voice squeaks, in sudden recognition of Elyas' lineage. Her smile brightens immediately as she looks between the bard and sorcerer. "You do keep exalted company after all Orpheus!" she nods again, and returns a beaming smile back to the confused face of Elyas.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 27, 2005)

Zeric felt his frustration rising as the dwarven priest kept agreeing that his suggestions had merit, but then spoke of them being too far beyond what could be done. Zeric knew that if he could have five minutes alone with the gnomish locksmith, Keygan Ghelve would gladly do anything the church asked of him.

_~Yet you still think like a follower of Hextor...~_

"When we faced the slaver, I made a deal with Cuthbert. I promised him my life in return for the death of Kazmojen, and I know the deal was accepted as the slaver fell before us. Cuthbert does have my faith, but I know that I am to be his sword in the days to follow. You are his priest and it is your job to take his word to the masses, but I am no priest, nor shall I ever claim to be more than what I am. Priestess Urikas knew the measure of this when she sent me below to retrieve the children. She did not send me because I could quote the scriptures, but because I would bring Cuthbert's justice upon those who would prey on the innocent and weak."

Turning his gaze to the door behind them, Zeric felt he had said all he could.

"I know you did not ask for what Priestess Urikas has done, nor do I fault her for her decision. I am no leader Althron, I will do as you ask of me, but know there will be times that our views will not be the same. Cuthbert has given you your path, as he has given me mine. I trust you will do what you can about in regards to Ghelve, let us now do what we can for the city."


----------



## Dhes (Dec 27, 2005)

Puzzled about skye’s reaction on hearing his name, “You know my parents good lady?”


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2005)

"If you are all willing to give the other order a chance to join back the alliance, let it be. But I would not put much hope in it."

Leanthas take the last sip of his drink.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "If you are all willing to give the other order a chance to join back the alliance, let it be. But I would not put much hope in it."
> 
> Leanthas take the last sip of his drink.




Alinis nodded in agreement. "It doesn't hurt to try. And if all else fails, we can try it your way." she smiled. "Never knew those lessons in politics would come in handy one day," she added, almost to herself.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 28, 2005)

"I mean no disrespect to any deals you might have made with St. Cuthbert lad but since you dinna drop with the slaver I think maybe he has more in store for you then just a sword arm and just remember that faith is two way street, just as the gods need our faith we have to be open to their faith. Even if you aren't a priest."



> "I know you did not ask for what Priestess Urikas has done, nor do I fault her for her decision. I am no leader Althron, I will do as you ask of me, but know there will be times that our views will not be the same. Cuthbert has given you your path, as he has given me mine. I trust you will do what you can about in regards to Ghelve, let us now do what we can for the city."




"Good, I wouldn't want it any other way. Although I think you would make a good leader if you set your mind to it and if you learned to relax every now and again, how you don't have grey hair is beyond me." Althron gives him a friendly smile trying to lighten the mood. "What you be needin is a dwarven ale, that will get you to relax. But for now the city needs a savin and its up to us bold advertures to come to the rescue, which reminds me, if we are to be up to our necks in it we should be thinkin of a group name." Althron will continue the small talk as they walk back to where the elves are sitting.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 28, 2005)

Zeric followed the dwarven priest through the halls of the church, but kept quiet for the majority of the walk. It was not that he minded the priest talking, but he knew he truly had nothing to say in return. When they came into view of the elves sitting at the breakfast table, Zeric nodded to them both but allowed Althron the right of telling them it was time to press onwards into the city.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 29, 2005)

Alinis smiled at the two and paid the serving wench the money owed before joining them. "Okay, what next?" she asked.


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

Bump


----------

